
Dino: Jabber/XMPP Client Using GTK+/Vala - modinfo
https://dino.im/
======
torrance
Thank you for writing this with such a pleasant an UI and written in a
_native_ widget toolkit.

------
joecool1029
Weird that they included openpgp and omemo as encryption methods but left out
the much more popular OTR system for XMPP.

I get that OMEMO is the future but very few clients support it currently, and
as I understand even less servers support the features required to support it.

Oh and OpenPGP just sucks for instant messaging. (long-lived key with no
forward secrecy)

~~~
upofadown
OMEMO adoption seems to be on a roll:

* [https://omemo.top/](https://omemo.top/)

> even less servers support the features required to support it.

Does the server require something special to support OMEMO?

~~~
upofadown
To answer my own question, OMEMO requires the server to support "XEP-0163:
Personal Eventing Protocol". XEP-0163 seems to be more or less supported
everywhere. It is sort of amusing that it was originally intended for stuff
like letting your contacts know what song you are listening too. Now that it
is an OMEMO requirement it has for all practical purposes become mandatory.

~~~
joecool1029
Well, not everywhere. But a good number with some notable services left out.
Here's a chart:
[https://conversations.im/compliance/](https://conversations.im/compliance/)

------
xorcist
If you are looking for that feature set in a mature product, check out Gajim.

~~~
Boulth
Gajim is also far more complex and a little bit buggy. I'm using it daily and
it pains me that even removing contacts throws an exception. Unfortunately
dino on the other hand looks like it's stuch in a forever alpha state.

------
camgunz
This looks great, and it's in Vala! Nice :)

